# ******** delight.



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Oak natural with super glue finish 107 bands and a duct tape pouch. I am a ******* and I like it. It actually shoot fairly well.

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l230/rkovecses/*******.jpg


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

FINALLY duct tape pouch! .... ohhh this is awesome


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool Ray, that Crazy Glue sure stinks the place up. Hope you wore a mask?
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

philly said:


> Cool Ray, that Crazy Glue sure stinks the place up. Hope you wore a mask?
> Philly


I apply it outside ... if i do it inside it gives me a crazy headache.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice one, Ray. If you can't do it with duct tape, it can't be done!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This ******* thinks that's purdy! I couldn't resist reading this with that title.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

I like it.. I like it a lot!

Nico


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That's awesome.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

I resemble that statement. Purdy is as purdy does. The red always comes out of us.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lovely lookin frame mate,... run out of leather I see lol... looks great


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks good Ray! Does the duct tape actually hold up?


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it great looking little slingshot.
Martin


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it and today is the day I finally make a pouch out of duct tape,if I put it off any longer i'll never get to make one...the day has come thanks for the reminder NF


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

is duct tape prone to handslaps ???


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

cool too


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Ry-shot said:


> is duct tape prone to handslaps ???


It would not be for me I shoot TTF


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Love to see it polished up to 1000 grit, then black stove wire holding the rubber on forks lol


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shape on that fork!







duct tape pouch.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> is duct tape prone to handslaps ???


It would not be for me I shoot TTF








[/quote]
LOL


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Duct tape does not produce handslaps any more than leather. I do use the heavy duty duct tape .. i have had very strong bands and never ripped a pouch.

That being said ... I still prefer leather.


----------



## HopefulHunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha I love it! Very well done sir!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just a thought, what if you made a pouch in the manner of the English square elastic style attachment (no holes needed). Pretty sure there was a post about it on here.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Just a thought, what if you made a pouch in the manner of the English square elastic style attachment (no holes needed). Pretty sure there was a post about it on here.


I have thought about doing that in the past, and I think it would work. I may have to try it.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I've made some pouches from duct tape in the past when i didn't have any pre-made pouches or any spare leather. I only ever shot them with chains but never had one rip and no excessive hand slap out of them.


----------

